# Has your hyside boat delivery been delayed?



## FloatNM (Jul 7, 2020)

I had a hyside raft on order in February for delivery April 1. It's been pushed back several times.

I haven't seen much discussion on here about delayed boat delivery - anybody else in this same (figurative) boat?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I am personally surprised that they were willing to confirm such a short term order. typically orders are due in late fall for spring delivery. Last year was obviously not without its difficulties so my suggestion would be patience and trying to communicate.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

We just got our order a few days ago, at long last. Were they delayed? Yes. Was it frustrating?, Most definitely. Was it Hyside's fault? No. These shipping delays are happening across all industries across the world due to the economic ripple effects of COVID. Chock it up to the interesting times we're living in. Your boat will arrive soon enough. Then you'll be stoked.


----------



## FloatNM (Jul 7, 2020)

You're right, of course. I suppose I wrote a little bit more harshly than I meant to. Although, I'm sure if they said "well it might not be until October"... I would've cancelled. They're in quite a pickle.

My frustration isn't really their fault. I have a permit for early July that I'm preparing for and now I'm waffling on whether to cancel the order and get something like Cutthroat to get me through this season or roll the dice and hope it shows up. I can always paddle my IK if necessary.

Bigwater, when was your original delivery date? Just curious how far backlogged they really are.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Does your chosen retailer also have rental or demo boats? If so, maybe you could work something out, but early July is coming up fast, and most rentals are probably booked by now.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Why don't you call and ask them and get it straight for the horses mouth? Brandon at Hyside has always been a pretty straight shooter when I've interacted with him. Here is their phone number... (800)868-5987 .

Definitely sourcing and shipping problems worldwide in all industries. Rafting industry seems to be as hard hit as any...also seems to be unprecedented levels of interest this year too...so its a combination of things. Hope you get your boat soon.


----------



## Raft Dad (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a buddy who ordered a Hyside and is being bumped back also. This is not a "Hyside only"problem as others have mentioned. I ordered from another manufacturer on a pre -season order back in Nov. My boat was slated to be shipped June 1. It is now being manufactured June 30. Hopefully i will have it by the end of July. Unfortunately it's the material supply shitstorm we are all living in at the moment.


----------



## Randolicous (Oct 23, 2020)

Received an email on 6/8 from Hyside/Brandon - Originally suppose to get mine shipped to me 6/1 but they are hoping to receive them in LA by 8/2...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd call Brandon, he was most helpful to me when I ordered a set of snout tubes.. A true pleasure to work with. Or email him at Brandon Williams (HYSIDE) [email protected]


----------



## FloatNM (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll reach out to Hyside. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I talked to Brandon face to face yesterday. The above information is accurate. They have shipping containers secured. One of the problems is that they are trying to balance the most efficient route with cost. Usually their containers go from Myanmar, where the boats are made, to Singapore and then to Long Beach. Right now, they are going to ship from Myanmar to Korea due to a major freight back log in Singapore. There are other potential routes to ship by but they are considerably more expensive and there is no guarantee that things would move faster.

Trust me, they are going above and beyond to find the most expedient route to get you your boat.

They just got the shipment that was expected 6 weeks ago. The June order of 220 boats (mine included) will hopefully land in Long Beach on August 2nd.

The good news is that the unloading backlogs are getting shorter. There have been delays of several weeks at destination ports all over North America due to lack of workers, among other things.

It’s frustrating but rest assured, they are dong everything possible while eating into there bottom line to do it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

The main issue is that there are only two ports that 90% or more of the shipping containers arrive through. Turns out that american's have been ordering unprecedented levels of goods from the other side of the pacific at the same time as requiring more stringent checks that take longer. Even with as many workers as needed the ports would be overloaded. Production is up and running at full capacity over there...but the US ports are completely overloaded and over capacity. Usually a shipping container boat comes in and is unloaded within hours of arriving...but there are ships that have been waiting in the waters off the coast of california for weeks waiting to get unloaded. No easy answers here unfortunately....they just gotta get through the backlogs but the ships are coming in faster then they can unload them...so its getting worse. Adding infrastructure for that isn't a quick thing either...so we will just have to be patient.

This is a pretty good video explaining it better then I... 




COVD was the catalyst for all of this...but it basically triggered a problem that had been brewing for decades and was just waiting for something to set it in motion.


----------



## reklaw_thom (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a 14xt in fantastic condition for sale on here. if anyone is getting worried their boat wont arrive in time for a trip. Full package, boat, frame oars. 








SOLD-Hyside 14xt


FOR SALE**2019 Hyside 14XT. 3 thwarts (thwarts are not fully installed in the photo). 2 bow foot cups 1 guide cup. No patches or leaks. Down River Equipment 5 bay frame (cooler bay, mini bay w poly deck, poly deck hinges and drop bag, foot bay, drop bag bay, 9” rocket box bay). Sawyer Cobra oar...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Ya, mines delayed till sometime in the future. Like 10 years... when I have enough money for this stupid sport


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

FloatNM said:


> You're right, of course. I suppose I wrote a little bit more harshly than I meant to. Although, I'm sure if they said "well it might not be until October"... I would've cancelled. They're in quite a pickle.
> 
> My frustration isn't really their fault. I have a permit for early July that I'm preparing for and now I'm waffling on whether to cancel the order and get something like Cutthroat to get me through this season or roll the dice and hope it shows up. I can always paddle my IK if necessary.
> 
> Bigwater, when was your original delivery date? Just curious how far backlogged they really are.


Our original delivery date was April 1. We placed our order back in October.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Wait. Hysides are made in Myanmar now, I thought they were made in South Korea. Mine says South Korea, but it is 5 years old. Big difference. I remember when they switched in the early aughts, I thought it was Mexico but the Hyisde history tab says Taiwan, the glue was horrible and rubber seemed thin/brittle, we called them the paper mache years.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Yep. They moved to Myanmar about 3.5 years ago.

Before that, they were were glued up in Taiwan and finished with urethane in South Korea.

The fabric is still made in South Korea.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 14' blue Vanguard new in the box. Located in Montrose CO. If that helps anyone.


----------



## wilsonim91 (Jun 13, 2021)

dpwater said:


> I have a 14' blue Vanguard new in the box. Located in Montrose CO. If that helps anyone.


What do you want for it? I am looking for a 14’ hypalon


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

wilsonim91 said:


> What do you want for it? I am looking for a 14’ hypalon


Vanguard is a plastic boat, PVC to be exact, they are far from a bad design, handle well and with the 6 inch floor can carry some weight.. I've heard some say that lightly loaded the almost row like a drift boat..


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a Vangaurd 14' for ten years and have had a Vangaurd 15' for about that long also. Both boats had been on many multidays up to 10 days and handled great and never had a problem with them. I have been very satisfied with their product and Holly is a great person with great customer service. Was able to sell the 14' after ten years for about half what I paid for it and it's still on rivers with the person I sold it to. I personally love the way it handles over many other brand boats I've rowed. You can load the shit out of them and they still handle great. The 15' is the same width as the 14' but that extra foot length really makes a difference with gear capacity. Happy Rower here with my Vangaurd.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

cain said:


> I had a Vangaurd 14' for ten years and have had a Vangaurd 15' for about that long also. Both boats had been on many multidays up to 10 days and handled great and never had a problem with them. I have been very satisfied with their product and Holly is a great person with great customer service. Was able to sell the 14' after ten years for about half what I paid for it and it's still on rivers with the person I sold it to. I personally love the way it handles over many other brand boats I've rowed. You can load the shit out of them and they still handle great. The 15' is the same width as the 14' but that extra foot length really makes a difference with gear capacity. Happy Rower here with my Vangaurd.


Now that I come to think of it, Andy h who is a moderator here and frequent poster rows a vanguard himself...


----------



## Randolicous (Oct 23, 2020)

Just received an email from Hyside that the group "c" boats got into port today! They expect to ship to customers in 2 weeks


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Randolicous said:


> Just received an email from Hyside that the group "c" boats got into port today! They expect to ship to customers in 2 weeks


Better than the group W boats.. they won't be here till Thanksgiving!

reference Arlo and Alice's restaurant lol..


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Im in the unfortunate D group. Hopefully shipping the first week of august. Ordered my boat in october and I'll be doing this year's trips in backup rubber that dosn't fit my frame very well. Oh goody.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Came across this article on shipping things, paints a pretty grim picture for the immediate future....








Why the world is in a shipping crisis


Major ocean carriers can't dock their vessels to get unloaded or find shipping containers. Now, we're running out of everything.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

I was in the B group (scheduled for 4/1), and received my boat last week. While I was bummed to wait and miss some early season runs, I will say that Hyside did a great job of communicating and graciously answering questions. For our shipment, one of the significant delays was the port. Because they were not operating with full staff, it was taking longer to process shipping containers off of ships. The ship with our container sat off of the coast for 5+ weeks waiting to get into port. Definitely frustrating, and certainly outside of Hyside's control. I think it will take some time to get supply chains back to normal.

I'm crossing my fingers Kokatat is able to start up their custom drysuit program soon!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

For what it's worth, don't panic and wait for Kokatat, their product in mine and many others opinion is simply the best and their customer service can't be beat


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep, I agree. I've made it for years with dry top/pant combos, I can wait a little longer !


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I own the Kokatat radius, after owning immersion research, and NRS, there's NO comparison, wearing the radius I've never been too hot or too cold, no binding, perfect amount of "baggyness", and the circumferential zipper is the shit! So easy to don and doff, and makes for #1 and #2 evacuation a speedy and painless thing..


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

FloatNM said:


> I had a hyside raft on order in February for delivery April 1. It's been pushed back several times.
> 
> I haven't seen much discussion on here about delayed boat delivery - anybody else in this same (figurative) boat?


I placed my order last fall and mine arrived last week SUPER stoked this thing is bomber !!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

HtotheJ said:


> I placed my order last fall and mine arrived last week SUPER stoked this thing is bomber !!!


Hyside makes a quality boat, congratulations!! Now get your ass out in it !


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

Took delivery of my minimax today.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

blueridge said:


> Took delivery of my minimax today.


👍🍻🩳😎🥳


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

the hyside i was supposed to get in February came in May if that tells you anything...


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

D group orders now projected to ship on 8/16. 

Sigh.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

This article from the Wall St. Journal lays out the shipping woes the world is experiencing, seems it's going to get worse before it gets better....








Container Shipping Prices Skyrocket as Rush to Move Goods Picks Up


Prices to ship containers from Asia to the U.S. and Europe are rising at a historic pace as cargo owners bid up rates in a search for ocean transportation capacity that shipping industry executives expect to remain tight for the rest of the year.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Pyranha_burn (Mar 12, 2015)

I got mine in the mail yesterday!!!!


----------

